# Electrical Infrastructure



## Andres89 (Jul 18, 2013)

All the infrastructures are amazing, and these are good for the electricity supply and i think the energy issue is the main thing for every country and it must be smooth.


----------



## GCarty (Dec 4, 2010)

In the UK, the L6 pylons (the biggest towers, and the only ones capable of carrying quad conductors) were built by several different companies, each with subtly different designs -- I've prepared a file showing the differences between Balfour Beatty, BICC and JL Eve designs.


----------



## Angruela (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for this
__________________


----------



## preeti127 (Sep 3, 2015)

good information


----------



## Carpenter01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Is there a thread here for electrical generation? Power plants and the like?


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Tubular steel pylons have been gaining ground in recent years. I don't know if the reason is that they have somewhat less of a visual impact, but I tend to prefer them.

Two examples from Denmark:



















Canada:



















If weatering steel is used it will blend in more with nature:


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Germany has a great variety of powerline towers as there are multiple powerline companies, each using different powerline tower designs. Beside this, the German Railway Company operates its own powerline grid with single-phase AC and a frequency of 16.7 Hz. Then it is common to use towers for 4 circuits and towers carrying circuits of the public power grid and for the grid of the German Railway Company.

Good pictures, on http://novoklimov.io.ua/album193962_0


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

So of my high voltage line photos...


High Voltage Swamp and Pulaski Skyway by Corey Best, on Flickr


High Voltage Electricity Jersey City Style by Corey Best, on Flickr


Trains & Swampy High Voltage by Corey Best, on Flickr


Electricity & World Trade Center & Passaic River by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

DelSur said:


> *Torres eléctricas de la Bahía de Cádiz (Torres de Sevillana)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The electrical towers of Cadiz are two towers electric high tension on both sides of the mouth of the inner bay of Cadiz (Spain) allow cable routing electrical conduction from the old power station of Cadiz to the main land . They are designed for two circuits by the Italian A. M. Toscano and have a very unconventional construction.

Construction date: 1960.

Wikipedia (Spanish).


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some towers from South Jersey


High Voltage Towers in South Jersey by Corey Best, on Flickr


High Voltage Towers in South Jersey by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## izaiahnaash (Mar 31, 2016)

Yes, L6 pylons are the largest design


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

These are some pics of a local transformating station:


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Where is it?


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

It's in the outskirts of Limburg, Germany


----------



## NathanGreen (Jun 20, 2016)

The scientists create wonderful inventions for electricity efficiency on a daily basis. Some of them are quite original, cheap to make and comfortable to use. So it's only natural for me to wonder why the hell aren't we using them still?


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Some concrete transmission towers in Meløy, Norway, will most likely be listed and protected for their historic value. They were built in 1917.


----------

